# Should I dry-fire before storing?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm still in my 10 day waiting period before I can take my new Smith M&P 9 home. 

Question: Since this is a "hammerless" striker fired pistol and has no way to decock, is it a good idea to dry fire after cleaning and reassembly before I store it? I'm just wondering how much I should worry if the gun sits for a week in the cocked position. Can that weaken the firing spring?

I've only had one shooting session with my new baby and it's driving me crazy because a guy at the store/range showed me how to clean it and I'm pretty sure we put it back in it's case cocked.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know about the MP but my 40VE Smith manual says it's OK to dry fire it.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*concern*

RightTurnClyde: nothing to worry about. Your choice on storage.
It will affect the spring in years to come [many many many]
Providing a home i.e. self defensive unit: How are you planning to keep the unit. 
Loaded with one in the chamber?
loaded without one in the chamber?
unloaded with magazine loaded?
Magazine and firearm in different places?
Firearm in its shipping box?

Consider all the above.

Good Luck and do Practice; Practice; practice:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My XD, which is striker as well, is always in condition 1 (an unloaded gun is a useless gun, IMO) and I don't worry about the spring. Remember, springs get worn out because of the combination compression _and_ decompression. Just one of those will not have an adverse effect on the spring. Same goes for storing mags loaded.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Correct...

Repeatedly loading and unloading a spring will cause metal fatigue. But storage loaded, or storage unloaded will not. (Same goes for mags.) The pin itself doesn't know if it is loaded or not.

That said... the life of a modern firing pin spring is 10's of thousands of cycles. (Anyone confirm this? Experience/Research)

For a new shooter, some of the best practice is trigger control with an empty, dry-fired gun. Pick a safe target, and practice releasing the trigger without disturbing the sight picture. It won't hurt the gun, but it will definately improve you trigger control.

JBW


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Correct...
> For a new shooter, some of the best practice is trigger control with an empty, dry-fired gun. Pick a safe target, and practice releasing the trigger without disturbing the sight picture. It won't hurt the gun, but it will definately improve you trigger control.
> JBW


So on my Glock, Kel-Tec, and soon to be (I hope) Kahr, dry firing has no adverse effect on the weapon?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

firemediceric said:


> So on my Glock, Kel-Tec, and soon to be (I hope) Kahr, dry firing has no adverse effect on the weapon?


Check your manual. My Kel Tec P3AT manual says never to dry fire it. If you're unsure, err on the side of caution and get a set of snap caps.


----------

